# Primus!



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 5, 2010)

Just wanted everyone to know Primus is going back on tour. Check out the link:

*http://www.primusville.com/*


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 5, 2010)

Primus sucks!!!!


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 5, 2010)

Someone thinks highly of themself. Jesus, lol

Les Claypool is probably one of the best bassist of all-time.

Larry Lalonde was a student of Joe Satrioni and amazing.

Tim Alexander is phenominal.

Nothing about this band sucks.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 6, 2010)

It is the band Primus' slogan, meaning that you would say it if you really like primus. they got sick of the slogan after awhile but some people still say it because it's a great slogan, so if you see someone post a comment on a youtube video of primus and they say primus sucks give them an E-high five.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 6, 2010)

Right on, I had no clue I'd never heard that before.


----------



## MindMan62 (May 6, 2010)

You learn something new everyday. I learned that one of my favorite bands ever is finally going to be playing somewhere I can see them. Hooray!


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 6, 2010)

yeah thats the baby with the bottle


----------



## mrbunny (May 6, 2010)

Goin down to Southpark, gonna have myself a time....


----------



## ford442 (May 7, 2010)

and if i had my druthers i would screw that chimpanzee.. 

everyone has to see Les's movie!! Electric Apricot rivals Spinal Tap as a very awesome hilarious mock-u-mentary.. LOL..


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 7, 2010)

mrbunny said:


> Goin down to Southpark, gonna have myself a time....


i like titties big fat titties, i like fuckin' big fat titties!


----------

